# Halotestin



## heavy (Aug 13, 2004)

Halotestin is an oral steroid. Its fluoxymesterone substance is a precursor of methyltestosterone which, through changes in the chemical structure, was made much more androgenic than test-osterone. The anabolic component of Halotestin is only slightly pronounced. Based on its characteristics Halotestin is used mainly when the athlete is more interested in a strength buildup rather than in a muscle gain. Powerlifters and weightlifters who must stay within a certain weight class often use Halotestin because they are primarily interested in a strength gain without adding body weight. In bodybuilding this drug is almost exclusively taken during preparation for a competition. With a lower body fat content Halotestin gives the bodybuilder a distinctive muscle hardness and sharpness. Although the muscle diameter does not increase, it appears more massive since the muscle den-sity is improved. The fact that a daily dose of up to 20 mg does not cause water and salt retention makes it even more desirable. During a diet, Halotestin helps the athlete get through difficult, intense training while increasing the aggressiveness of many us-ers. This is another reason why it is so popular among powerlifters, weightlifters, football players, and, in particular, boxers. The generally observed dose is normally 20-40 mg/day. Bodybuilders are usually satisfied with 20-30 mg/day while powerlifters often take 40 mg/day or more. The daily dosage is usually split into two equal amounts and taken mornings and evenings with plenty of fluids. Since the tablets are 1 7-alpha alky-lated, they can be taken during meals without any loss in effect.

Those who are tired of taking Dianabol tablets will find Halotestin an interesting alternative. In the meantime we know several body-builders who have combined Halotestin with injectable, mostly anabolic, steroid preparations such as Anadur, Deca-Durabolin, Primobolan Depot, or Equipoise. The quick strength gain induced by Halotestin can usually be turned into solid, high-quality muscle tissue by taking the above steroids. This is an ?specially welcome change for athletes who easily retain water arid have to fight against swollen breast glands. Many will be surprised at what progress can be achieved by a simple combination of 30 mg Halotestin/day and 100 mg Equipoise every two days over a four week period.

"So far, so good," you will say, but unfortunately, this is not so since Halotestin is a very toxic steroid. Besides Anadrol 50 and Methyltestosterone it is the oral steroid with the most side effects. Those who would like to try Halotestin should limit the intake to 4-6 weeks and take no more than 20-30 mg daily Fluoxymesterone puts extremely high stress on the liver and is thus potentially liver damaging. Other frequently- observed side effects are increased pro-duction of the sebaceous gland (which goes hand in hand with acne), nasal bleeding, headaches, gastrointestinal pain, and reduced pro-duction of the body's own hormones. Men become easily irritable and aggressive. Gynaecomastia and high blood pressure caused by edemas do not occur with Halotestin. Do not be surprised, however, when on Halotestin's package insert you read the words "gynaecomastia" and "edemas." This standard warning, due to legal provisions, is included in all strong androgenic steroids. Women should avoid Halotestin since it can cause substantol and in part irreversible virilization symptoms.

-Welsh Bodybuilding


----------



## heavy (Aug 13, 2004)

With the exception of perhaps anadrol, Halotestin is the single most dangerous steroid to use. Its liver toxicity is unrivaled and you wouldn't be the first person to end up in the hospital with jaundice and dangerously elevated liver values after a hefty cycle of fluoxymesterone. My question has often been simply "Why?". Fluoxymesterone has a low anabolic capacity. The results in mass would be small to non-existent. Qualitatively similar gains as one would book with trenbolone, but tren would go for equal or less money, deliver three times the gains and wouldn't be half as risky to use. Therefor the sole marked use of fluoxymesterone that is actually warranted is that by power- and weightlifters seeking to boost strength while remaining in a set weight class. 

In bodybuilding its used near the end of cutting cycles, since in people with an already low body-fat percentage it adds a distinct hardness and definition to the look, although, as stated, better and safer products will achieve similar effects. As with these alternatives fluoxymesterone has absolutely zero estrogenic activity and will thus not add water or fat to the frame in any way. 

While a definite increase in aggressiveness and a notable rise in erythrropoesis is noticed with the use of fluoxymesterone, it has been theorized that it actually has very moderate binding to the androgen receptor. Either that or it shows a higher affinity for other receptors. The enzyme aromatase comes to mind because of the effect it has, like a DHT compound would, on muscle hardness. The latter seems like a better explanation. On the one hand there is nothing that would immediately indicate it acting on the androgen receptor, on the other there is very good likeness to other steroids that are mostly AR-mediated. Its my best guess that not all has been said about fluoxymesterone. Its not a very interesting or grateful object of study however due to the high risk and low yield of this particular steroid. 

Athletes that may consider its use are endurance athletes that do not get drug tested (as it is quite easy to detect). The stimulating effect on erythropoesis (red blood cell production) and cell respiration, such an athlete would find a good use for the increase in aerobic capacity noticed for this, without adding unnecessary bodyweight to the frame he has to carry. In this aspect it may be good to note that a short cycle of Halotestin with a moderately long cycle of Equipoise may have some merit in this instance. Neither would increase water retention drastically, neither would give explosive gains. But both have positive effects on the VO2 max. 

In any case, and whatever the reason of use, 4 weeks is the best duration of use, 6 weeks at the most. As stated before, many athletes, having used fluoxymesterone while not under supervision of a physician, have ended up in the hospital with life-threatening conditions. 

Stacking and Use: 

Halotestin is taken in mild doses (10-20 mg) every day for short periods of time, 4 weeks, 6 weeks at the very most due to its high level of toxicity. The use of anti-estrogens is not necessary since fluoxymesterone does not aromatize at all. As secondary drugs one may want to consider blood pressure medication such as catepressan to avoid hypertensive conditions. What you will definitely need is a check of liver values on a regular basis if you want to play it safe. I don't normally recommend the use of liver-protectors during a cycle as enhances liver function breaks down a greater amount of your steroid, but in this case you ought to make an exception. Milk thistle, dessicated liver, vitamin B6 and such both during and after a cycle are highly advised. There is no need for clomid of Nolvadex use after a cycle to bring back natural test. 

Halotestin really only serves a purpose as a bodybuilding drug when the athlete is cutting. Probably in the late stages of a cutting cycle to promote muscle density and hardness, preserve muscle tissue and such. To that effect it may be good to use some Halotestin (20-30 mg/day) the last 4 weeks of a boldenone or methenolone cycle for example, or at the end of a stack with trenbolone. It may make a good stacking partner for stanazolol (Winstrol/Stromba) as well since they serve the same purpose. But frankly in all cases opting for a higher dose of the other drug may be a better choice, both in terms of gains and safety. Boldenone (Equipoise) being the one possible exception. Due to its toxicity Halotestin is not much sought out in stacks. 

-Peter Van Mol


----------



## heavy (Aug 13, 2004)

Halotestin® is the Upjohn brand name for the steroid fluoxymesterone. Structurally fluoxymesterone is a derivative of testosterone, differing from our base androgen by three structural alterations (specifically l7alpha-methyl, 11 beta-hydroxy and 9-fluoro group additions). The result is a potent oral steroid that exhibits extremely strong androgenic properties. This has a lot to due with the fact that it is derived from testosterone, and as such shares important similarities to this hormone. Most importantly, like testosterone Halotestin® appears to be a good substrate for the 5-alpha reductase enzyme. This is evidenced by the fact that a large number of its metabolites are found to be 5-alpha reduced androgens'8, which coupled with its outward androgenic nature, suggests it is converting to a much more active steroid in androgen responsive target tissues such as the skin, scalp and prostate.

The 11 beta-hydroxyl group also inhibits aromatization, making estrogen production impossible with this steroid. Estrogenic side effects such as water retention, fat fain and gynecomastia are similarly not a concern when taking this substance. Strong androgenic side effects are to be expected though, and in many cases are unavoidable. Oily skin and acne a very common for instance, at times requiring sensitive individuals to seek some form of topical or even prescription drug treatment to keep it under control. Hair loss is an additional worry, making Halotestin® a poor choice for those with an existing condition. Aggression may also become very pronounced with this drug. This effect is often desired by users looking to "harness" this in order to increase the intensity of workouts or a competition. Clearly Halotestin® is a strong androgen, and definitely one female athletes should stay away from. Masculinizing side effects can be intense, and may occur very rapidly with this substance. Even women daring enough to take Dianabol should think twice about this compound, as virilization symptoms are most often permanent.

Although Halotestin® appears to be more androgenic than testosterone, the anabolic effect of it is not very strong. This makes it a great strength drug, but not the best for gaining serious muscle mass. The predominant effect seen when taking Halotestin® is a harder, more dense look to the muscles without a notable size increase. It is therefore very useful for athletes in weight-restricted sports like wrestling, powerlifting and boxing. The strength gained from each cycle will not be accompanied by a great weight increase, allowing most competitors to stay within a specified weight range. Halotestin® also makes an excellent drug for bodybuilding contest preparation. When the competitor has an acceptably low body fat percentage, the strong androgen level (in absence of excess estrogen) can elicit an extremely hard and defined ("ripped") look to the muscles. The shift in androgen/estrogen ratio additionally seems to bring about a state in which the body may be more inclined to burn off excess fat and prevent new fat storage. The "hardening" effect of Halotestin® would therefore be somewhat similar to that seen with trenbolone, although it will be without the same level of mass gain. Clearly non-aromatizing androgens such as Halotestin® and trenbolone can play an important role during contest preparations.

The main concern with this steroid is that it can be a very toxic drug. This is due to the fact that fluoxymesterone is a 17 alpha alkylated compound, its structure altered to survive oral administration. As we discuss throughout this book, l7alpha alkylation can be very harsh to the liver. The possibility of damage is therefore a legitimate concern with Halotestin®, especially when used at higher doses or for prolonged periods of time. The total daily dosage is likewise best kept in the range of 20-40mg, used for no longer than 8 weeks. After which an equally long break (at a minimum) should be taken from all c17-AA orals. One should also resist the temptation to stack this drug with other alkylated orals if possible, and instead opt for orals without this alteration or esterified injectable compounds (which will not add to the strain on the liver).

In cutting phases a mild anabolic such as Deca-Durabolin® or Equipoise® might be a good addition, as both provide good anabolic effect without excessive estrogen buildup. Here Halotestin® will provide a well needed androgenic component, helping to promote a more solid and defined gain in muscle mass than obtained with an anabolic alone. Perhaps Primobolan® Depot would even be a better choice, as with such a combination there is no buildup of estrogen (and likewise even less worry of water and fat retention). For mass we could alternately use an injectable testosterone. A mix of 400-800mg Testosterone enanthate and 20-30mg Halotestin® for example, should prove to be an exceptional stack for strength and muscle gain. This however would be accompanied by a more significant level of side effects, both compounds exhibiting strong androgenic activity in the body.

Fluoxymesterone also seem to depress endogenous testosterone levels rather quickly with use, despite its complete lack of estrogen conversion. One therefore should consider ancillary drug use at the conclusion of each cycle in order to help restore the normal release of androgens in the body. Using a combination of HCG and Clomid®/Nolvadex® is of course the best option, the two drugs working well together to restore normal hormonal functioning. Although estrogen is not a problem with Halotestin®, the use of an antiestrogen such as Nolvadex® or Clomid® is still indicated when discontinuing a cycle. Since HCG stimulates aromatase activity in the Leydig's cells, here Nolvadex®/Clomid® help by blocking the activity of any excess estrogen that may be produced. Afterward they will also block the inhibitory effect of endogenous estrogens on the hypothalamus, stimulating the enhanced release of gonadotropins and supporting the normal biosynthesis of testosterone.

Since Halotestin® is only used for a few specific purposes, it is not in high demand among athletes. Likewise it is not a very popular item on the black market. Investing in the manufacture of a counterfeit version would probably not pay off well, no doubt the reason we haven't seen any yet. All of the various forms of Halotestin® could therefore be assumed legitimate when found in circulation. Currently the most popular item found on the black market is the Stenox brand from Mexico, sold in boxes of 20 tablets. Although the dosage of these tablets is only 2.5mg, the low price usually asked for this preparation more than compensates. Overall, Halotestin® is an effective steroid for a narrow range of uses, and is probably not the most ideal product for the recreational user.


----------

